# Audio Power Supplies - PART3 - SMPS, LPS. SuperCap, Battery, DIY route. New devices opens up new options.



## rb2013

Ok Now things well get more interesting - here I want to explore the LPS solutions available - focusing on the less expensive options (under $250).  But first a quick primer on the last main component of these LPS units - the filter capacitors.
  
*WARNING – POWER SUPPLIES CONTAIN LETHAL HIGH VOLTAGE! NEVER OPEN THE CASE OF YOUR POWER SUPPLY.  SEEK A COMPETENT TECHNICIAN TO MAKE ANY ADJUSTMENTS OR CHANGES TO YOUR EQUIPMENT! I take no responsibility for anyone who ignores this warning!*
  
  
*LPS Capacitors*:  There are many types of capacitors, but linear power supplies generally use electrolytics, due to their ability to withstand high voltage spikes and reasonable performance.  These caps are rated for voltage, and capacity, as well as expected life, temperature rating and physical size.  But other important criteria is the caps ESR rating, PSRR and impedance - more on this in a bit.  Generally the aluminum electrolytic types are preferred.
  
  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminum_electrolytic_capacitor
  
"The basic unit of electrolytic capacitors capacitance is the microfarad (μF, or less correctly uF)", that and voltage are two main parameters for use.
  
"Electrolytic capacitors are polarized capacitors and generally require an anode electrode voltage to be positive relative to the cathode voltage.   To minimize the likelihood of a polarized electrolytic being incorrectly inserted into a circuit, polarity has to be very clearly indicated on the case, see the section headed "Polarity marking".
  
Now for some details on why these capacitors are used in a LPS and how to select the better versions:
  
*Impedance:*


> ​​
> 
> 
> In general, a capacitor is seen as a storage component for electric energy. But this is only one capacitor function. A capacitor can also act as an AC resistor. Especially aluminum electrolytic capacitors are used in many applications as a decoupling capacitors to filter or bypass undesired biased AC frequencies to the ground or for capacitive coupling of audio AC signals. Then the dielectric is used only for blocking DC. For such applications the AC resistance, the impedance is as important as the capacitance value.


 
  


> The impedance specified in the data sheets of various capacitors often shows typical curves for different capacitance values. The impedance at the resonant frequency defines the best working point for coupling or decoupling circuits.* The higher the capacitance the lower the operable frequency range. Due to their large capacitance values, aluminum electrolytic capacitors have relatively good decoupling properties in the lower frequency range up to about 1 MHz or a little more. *This and the relatively low price is often the reason for using electrolytic capacitors in 50/60 Hz standard or switched-mode power supplies


 
 It's my understanding that a lower impedance is generally better for use as a filtering cap.
  
*ESR and dissipation factor tan δ:*


> The equivalent series resistance (ESR) summarizes all resistive losses of the capacitor. These are the terminal resistances, the contact resistance of the electrode contact, the line resistance of the electrodes, the electrolyte resistance, and the dielectric losses in the dielectric oxide layer.
> 
> ESR depends on temperature and frequency. For aluminum electrolytic capacitors with non-solid electrolyte the ESR generally decreases with increasing frequency and temperature. *ESR influences the remaining superimposed AC ripple behind smoothing and may influence circuit functionality. Related to the capacitor, ESR is accountable for internal heat generation if a ripple current flows over the capacitor. This internal heat reduces capacitor lifetime.*


 
 Here a lower value is generally better.
*Ripple current:*


> A ripple current is the RMS value of a superimposed AC current of any frequency and any waveform of the current curve for continuous operation. It arises, for example, in power supplies (including switched-mode power supplies) after rectifying an AC voltage and flows as biased charge and discharge current through the decoupling or smoothing capacitor.


 


> The rated ripple current of aluminum electrolytic capacitors with non-solid electrolyte corresponds with the specified lifetime of the capacitor series. This current may flow permanent over the capacitor up to the maximum temperature during the specified or calculated time. Ripple current lower than specified or forced cooling lengthen the capacitor's lifetime.


 
 Here again higher is better.
  
 I have had good success replacing the stock capacitors on inexpensive LPS's.  I look for long life - 10,000 hours preferred (most of the cheaper LPS from China use 2,000 hr or less rated caps), low ESR, high PSRR and low impedance for the respective capacitor value.  I also try and find capacitors rated for 105C temperature, if possible.  The cost for these better caps is minimal compared to the overall cost of the LPS.  One note more and larger filter caps in a LPS will give a higher level of AC noise or ripple rejection - all other things being equal.  The larger number and size will slightly increase the noise fed back into the local AC mains (still orders of magnitude less then a SMPS). 
  
 Here is a TeraDak X1/X2 with the stock Panasonic FC 25V 1500uf caps (rated at 5000 hrs, 105C Temp) - from Digikey (although they show a different color) Impedance: 30mOhm,
 Ripple: 1.55A@120Hz, they do not show an ESR rating for these.

  
 With Nichicon HW  25V 1500uf - 10,000hr (105C), low impedance: 16mOhm, Ripple 1.56A@120Hz.

 Other possible caps I could have used that are excellent:
 United Chem KZ (5000hr - 18mOhm, 2.7A) $1.00each
 Pannasonic FM (7000hr - 15mOhm, 2.55A@120Hz) $1.40each
 Pannasonic FR (10,000hr - 18mOhm, 2.08A@120Hz) $1.01each
  
 I have the FMs and may switch the caps in this little unit at some point - more on this LPS later.
  
  
  
*Existing LPS available for low cost  - under $250:*
  
Just a note on linear power supplies - they do come in both regulated and unregulated versions.  Typically the unreg will be cheaper wall wart looking devices.  Do to the lack of regulation they are not recommended, their voltages can swing by wide amounts and even damage some equipment.  All the following are of the regulated variety.
  
 In PART 1,2,and 3 we have explored the three main components of a linear power supply:  the transformer, the regulation circuit, and the power filtering capacitors.  So what to look for?  Well for me I really like the R-Core transformer for it's AC noise (ripple) rejection superiority over toroidal or EI transformers.  A high quality LDO with low DC noise and high current capacity (an issue with many of the ultra low LDO's available). 
  
 You have to look at what your current and voltage needs are, when choosing a replacement power supply.  If you're powering a USB DAC or DDC - is 500mA enough?  Many draw in excess of this - the PUC 2 Lite for example with a 800mA draw.  Most external XMOS DDC's will draw less and abide by the 500mA USB std.  I would prefer a LPS that can provide at least 1A 5VDC(the std USB voltage).
  
 Many LPS's also have adjustable voltage pots - so their voltage can be changed as needed.  Some of the external USB gizmos like the Regen and Recovery need a higher voltage then the std USB +5VDC, as they have their own on board LDO regulators that will then step down the required voltage to 5VDC - in the case of the Regen 7-9V is optimal and the W4S Recovery needs 9VDC.   Feeding a USB DDC like the F-1 can be done with a split USB cable (the data and power leads are separate), taking the power from the LPS and the data from the PC's USB.

 As for capacitors - not as big of an issue for me as they are fairly easy and cheap to upgrade.  But it would be nice to have the better Panasonic, Nichicon, or Chemcon caps.
  
 So here are a few I own, or look interesting to me.
  
 First I want to discuss a neat little gadget:
  
*iFi DC iPurifier:*
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-dcipurifier/
  
 This attaches to the end of the DC feed cable before the device and filters the DC power by many factors.  I have had very good success using one of these with a low cost LPS bought on Ebay.
  

  
 iFi claims tremendous DC noise filtering from this unit - 316X under 1Khz, up to 100,000x above.  They claim they are able to achieve this with an active noise canceling circuit used in military radar.  I wonder if this type of circuit isn't being used on chip for these >1uv LDO IC's to get the DC noise levels down?

 They are not cheap - around $80 from Music Direct:
 https://www.musicdirect.com/power/ifi-dc-ipurifier-power-conditioner
  
 But the big question is - do you need an ultra low noise regulator (>4uv) in your LPS if you use one of these?
  
 As you'll see there are many decent and cheap LPS's on Ebay - some for less then $100.  If one uses the LT1083 or LT1084 LDO regulators (see Part 2 for a comparison of LDO's) with 180uv of DC noise - but that then gets filtered down by a DC iPur at least 317 times - that would leave less then .5uv of noise to the device!  This is the lowest noise level I have seen in a plain IC LDO. So for around $160 you can have a nice ultra low noise package.  That is if the DC iPur works as advertised.
  
  
 OK On the LPS's:
  
*Generic R-Core LPS:*
  
This unit I own uses the LT1083 regulator mounted on a nice large heat sink - uses one 50V 
3300uf filter cap, 4 of the new Vishay B560 Ultra Fat, Ultra Low Loss Rectifiers, and a 12V R-Core transformer.  The LT1083 does not have very good noise numbers rated at 180uv, and lowly PSRR.  But with an R-Core maybe high PSRR is not as necessary?  With the iFi DC iPur - the DC noise can be reduced to virtually nothing.  This is a high current unit - and not appropriate for a USB device - the lowest setting is 9V(3A) and can go as high as 24V(1A).  So if high current and voltage is needed this looks like a great low cost solution. Note the iFi DC iPur is rated to just 24VDC - and over heated when I tried it this unit at that voltage, but has worked well at much lower voltages.
  
 $77 Delivered.
  
 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/30W-30VA-HiFi-Linear-power-supply-PSU-DC9V-12V-15V-16V-18V-20V-24V-for-choose-/161870356771?hash=item25b039a123

  
 I will explore the DIY option in a later part 4.  But this could be the 'bones' for just such a project.  Just replace the LDO with some thing like this (the existing board is 75X50mm):
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  


 Ultra low noise LT3042 .8uv - very high PSRR 79dB @ 1Mhz.  This board is rated at 6-12V input and 1.5A 5VDC output.  So the existing R-Core could be used.  The size is 69x47mm - so it would fit as well.
  
 $60 shipped.  So with a little effort this could be a killer good USB DDC or DAC power supply.  The voltage is non-adjustable.
  
  
*TeraDak X1/X2 LPS:*
 Neat little unit  - EI transformer - LT1084 LDO (180uv 30dB PSRR)- Panasonic FC caps 25V 1500uf (8 total), AC common mode filter coil, MOV surge protectors, etc... $80 shipped.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TeraDak-TeraLink-X1-X2-DC8-5V-1A-USB-DC5V-port-Hi-Fi-Linear-Power-Supply-/181467993450?hash=item2a4055d56a:g:LzQAAOxyVVJR~9Nv

  
  

  
 Upgrade the caps - as pictured - or use the stock caps and add a iFi DC iPur and you have a neat low cost LPS solution.
 Nice feature - has two DC power ports - one a USB set for 5VDC and the other a 2.5mm barrel which has adjustable voltage.

Product Specification​ 
 Output : 8.5V DC + USB-A 5 VDC Port @ ~ 1A
  
 With a total of 1A 5VDC - I would not use both power ports simultaneously.  But 1A for 5VDC is more then adequate for XMOS USB DDC use.
  
*TeraDak DC-30W (old design):*
 Nice copper shielded R-Core transformer, likely the LT1084 LDO's 180uv, 30dB PSRR, Panasonic FC caps 25V 1500uf (10 of them).
  
 With the R-Core transformer and it's excellent inherent PSRR - the low LT1084 PSRR may not be as important as when it's used with a toroidal transfomer (see PART 1 on transformers).
  

 Rated at 3Amps 5VDC and 1.5A for 12V and with an adjustable voltage  - more then enough for almost any DAC or DDC.  Great for powering the 7-9 VDC Regen or 9VDC Recovery USB reclockers.
  
  
*TeraDak DC-30W (New design):*
 Nice copper shielded R-Core Transformer, looks like two NPN devices used for power regulation, mine had the Panasonic FC 25V 1500uf caps 3 total and two larger 25V 3300uf Panasonic SU caps (low 2000 hr life), EMI common mode filter and MOV surge protection on board.
  
 I see the latest versions have the better Panasonic FC 25V 3300uf caps vs the SU.  (On mine I swapped the SU's for 25V 3300uf Nichicon HW's.  This made a noticeable improvement in SQ.)
 $139 shipped.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TeraDak-DC-30W-TOUCH-DC9V-2-5A-Hi-Fi-For-Audio-Linear-Power-Supply-/130906580297?hash=item1e7aa3e549:g:5UoAAOxyo4lRjkus
  
 This new design has high current capability - rated at 2.5A @ 9VDC.  Also with adjustable voltage - so at say 5VDC plenty of power for any USB DDC and then some.  Plenty for the Regen and Recovery etc...
  
  

  
 I could only find the marking of D44H11 on the regulation devices - there are two.  I identified them a NPN devices (OnSemi?) - but was not able to find any DC noise figures on this power supply.  Imagine less then 50uv with excellent PSRR.
  
 http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/D44H-D.PDF


> These series of plastic, silicon NPN and PNP power transistors can be used as general purpose power amplification and switching such as output or driver stages in applications such as switching regulators, converters and power amplifiers. Features • Low Collector−Emitter Saturation Voltage • Fast Switching Speeds


 
  

  
 I use mine with a iFi DC iPur to excellent effect on both my modded BURL B2B DAC and with the Singxer F-1 XMOS USB DDC.
  
*MEIYAN Ultra Low Noise - High Current LPS:*
This unit I found on Ebay has me really intrigued - very low noise - 13uv @24VDC - low noise at lower voltages, very high current capability:
$192 shipped.

  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/131867485038?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
*We have following several kinds voltage for choose (Output voltage / current)

 1. 5V /6A

 2. 9V /5.7A

 3. 12V /5.5A

 4. 15V /5.3A

 5. 18V /4.4A

 6. 19V /4.2A

 7. 24V /3.3A*

  


> *Technical highlights
> 
> All-discrete topology.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice copper shielded R-Core transformer - excellent low noise.
  
One downside is the voltage is not adjustable.  But it is available in a range of voltages - I will likely order one at some point to try out.  Update:  The DC voltage is adjustable in a range of 5VDC to 24VDC.
  
  
 So that completes the low cost LPS's I have found - now a few expensive ones:
  
*Paul Hynes SR2 & SR3:*
These highly regarded LPS's are excellent designs - but not cheap the SR2 is approx $250 ($195 English Pounds) and the SR3 $381 (300 English Pounds):
 http://paulhynesaudio.com
 http://hifipig.com/paul-hynes-sr3-power-supply/
 http://www.paulhynesdesign.com


> *Supply Regulation*
> 
> 
> Many audio equipment manufacturers use industry standard solid state regulators in their products because they are readily available, cheap and easy to apply. They offer reduced power supply ripple breakthrough from the rectifier / energy storage capacitor. This allows a much smaller energy storage capacitor to be used, which in turn reduces component costs considerably, more than offsetting the cost of the regulator itself. Multiple regulator systems can also be applied cheaply. The main benefit of using these devices is essentially one of cost reduction. Whilst this is a laudable aim, most enthusiasts will generally prefer to look for performance improvement before cost considerations.
> ...


 
 For the SR3, I have seen 5uv @10-100Hz quoted for the SR3 and PSRR of 80dB @ 0-300Mhz!
  
 On his Z100A Shunt regulator he quotes 110dB of PSRR from DC to 20kHz! 
  
 The SR2 used to be much more expensive - and maybe this is the best lower cost LPS to get.  The one issue is very long back order que from what I have heard - I'm sure with the recent devaluation in the British pound - maybe even more so today.
  
 Note these PS's need to be built to spec as the DC voltage is not adjustable.
  
  
*Teddy Pardo - Teddy Cap PS - *
These made a name for themselves replacing the NAIM power supplies.  Available in a range of voltages - $369 for a 5VDC version.
 http://www.teddypardo.com/powersupplies/underthehood.html
  


> Linear power supplies, such as those used in Naim power supplies are based on a transformer, rectifier, smoothing capacitors, and a linear regulator. When the AC at the output of the transformer is rectified and smoothed, a ripple is still present on the DC rail. This ripple has the form of a saw tooth which translates into noise at all audible frequencies and has a negative effect on the sound quality. The better the power supply can filter this ripple the better the sound will be. To get an idea of how much the power supply can affect the sound quality suffice to mention that almost all Naim preamplifiers are based on the same amplification circuitry and differ in their ability to connect more or better power supplies.​ *The amplitude of the ripple mentioned above decreases with the size and quality of the smoothing capacitors being used.* Naim Audio uses a brute force technique for the HiCap; they use a 500VA transformer and rely on large low ESR capacitors. Not only that this technique is less effective in noise filtering, but over time, due to their chemical construction, the quality of these Electrolytic capacitors decreases (ESR increases), and as a result the ripple increases. This is the reason for which Naim power supplies require expensive re-capping every 10 years or so. ​ The most common way to reduce ripple is to use a linear voltage regulator such as the LM317. The core of a linear regulator is an operational amplifier which monitors the output voltage and correct it using feedback. In order to reduce cost, most monolithic linear regulators, including the LM317 used by Naim for their power supplies, make use of a simple operational amplifier which generates its own additional noise. According to the LM317 datasheet it has a typical output noise of 0.003% of the output voltage. For an output voltage of 24V the output noise will be 0.72mV, not negligible...​ In addition, all linear (feedback) regulators, including the superior Jung SuperRegulator, have a limitation which is inherent to the way they operate, they can only fix a problem after it occurs. Since the speed in which they can fix the problem (regulate) is constant, their ripple rejection capability decreases with frequency. The LM317 has a ripple rejection of around 80db at 50Hz, which drops to merely 20db at very high frequencies (note that a -60db difference means x1000 times less!!!).​ Switch mode power supplies, such as the small wall-wart power supplies provided with the Logitech Squeezebox or with many popular DACs, are based on switching technology rather than transformer/rectifier/bridge combination. The idea behind these power supplies is to charge a coil/capacitor at high frequency and use the energy they store. The advantages of this technology are numerous which makes them very popular. They are small, efficient, low cost, and they are readily available from many manufacturers (mostly in China). The main drawback of these power supplies is that they are noisy, very noisy... Not only do they have a high level of high frequency noise on the DC, but they often inject high frequency noise to the mains which may impact performance of other hi-fi equipment. In short, less than optimal for high-end audio equipment.​ *The SuperTeddyReg*​ The regulator is the heart of the power supply. The TeddyCap and TeddyXPS power supplies are designed around the SuperTeddyReg a regulator that has been developed especially for high end audio circuits and surpasses any regulator that we have tested so far. The SuperTeddyReg is an evolution of the TeddyReg and provides even better performance. The SuperTeddyReg is also offered as a small independent circuit to the DIY community and is being used for a large variety of applications.​ The innovation in these power supplies is the incorporation of a very effective low-pass filter that in conjunction with a voltage regulator provides a theoretical (impossible to measure with conventional equipment) ripple rejection of more than 120db over the entire audible spectrum and above 1MHz. This powerful filter allows using smaller transformers and smaller smoothing capacitors. Since it does not rely on large smoothing capacitors to eliminate the noise, it does not require re-capping if the quality of these capacitors decreases.​ Smoothing capacitors are usually in the order of 4700-20000 uF, the SuperTeddyReg filter stage uses much smaller capacitors. The advantage of using smaller capacitors is that capacitors other than electrolytic can be used. Electrolytic capacitors are limited in their ability to filter high frequencies above the audio spectrum, and have leakage noise. Our power supplies make use of a combination of Tantalum, and PPS capacitors capable of filtering very high frequencies (over 1MHz). Surprisingly, filtering high frequencies even above 100 KHz is clearly audible.​


 
 I have not seen noise or PSRR numbers for these power supplies.
  
*Uptone JS-2 - *
$925  Wow!  This is a beautifully totl LPS - with multiple DC outputs that have various voltage settings:
 http://uptoneaudio.com/products/js-2-linear-power-supply
  
 R-core transformer!  The choice of the R-core here speaks volumes:



> Just powering the computer, the difference—between the R-core and a toroidal transformer in the bass was shocking. And in comparisons powering a DAC or other audio-signal-handling component, the sonic benefits ranged top-to-bottom, cymbals and piano to deep bass.  Plus R-core transformers, due to the gapless construction of the core, are mechanically silent.


 


> *John Swenson on the benefits of a choke-filtered linear power supply:*
> The traditional cap only filter (transformer, diode bridge, big cap) produces raw DC with a sawtooth riding on top. That sawtooth produces lots of high frequency components that the regulator has to deal with. Traditional regulators do very well at low frequencies, but have lousy characteristics at high frequencies which means a fair amount of those high frequency components from the cap-only filter get through to the regulator. Fancy discrete regulators do well at blocking the high frequency components, but add cost and complexity to a PS. Our approach is to use a properly designed choke-based supply whose ripple is a perfect sine wave, no high frequency components, thus a traditional regulator works very well. The discrete regulator is not needed to deal with the high frequency components, since there aren't any.


 


> All diode types except Schottkys emit a burst of ultrasonic noise as they turn off. This noise can go forward into the load circuit AND it can go back into the AC line, and it can also excite the transformer resonance. The "slow" diodes still have this ultrasonic noise. Schottkys are the only type which do not have this noise. Schottkys also usually have about half the voltage drop of other diode types and are usually faster. Which type to use depends a lot on what your supply looks like and what you are trying to optimize for.
> With a traditional low voltage design with a large cap right after a bridge you get large current spikes, these produce a large amount of high frequency noise which needs to be filtered by what comes after the cap. In this type of circuit the slow diodes can help cut down on the extent of the high frequencies generated by the sharp high current pulse. BUT they still generate the ultrasonic noise.
> 
> This is another reason why we like to use the choke-based design. With the choke there is no steep high current pulse, so no disadvantage to Schottky diodes. You get the advantage of no ultrasonic noise, lower voltage drop (so lower power consumption in the diode) and no big massive current pulses.


 
 Have not seen DC noise or PSRR numbers for the JS-2 but I bet they are very good.
  
*HDPLEX 100W Linear Power Supply - ​* OK R-Core Transformer  - nice.  But...the LDO regulator used is the Linear Tech LT1083.  High noise of 180uv and only  30dB PSRR at high frequencies - not great for a $395 PS.  Says low ripple and 'void of high frequency noise' what ever that means.  Any numbers?
 http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-Fanless-Linear-Power-Supply-for-PC-Audio-and-CE-device.html


> *Feature*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I'd prefer going with a TeraDak DC-30W or the MEIYAN for much less money and adding a DC iPur.  Or get in line for a Hynes SR3.
  
 Next Part - the new SuperCap PS's and Batteries.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## rb2013

I received this in a PM good stuff:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read all your three threads on supplies (BTW, congrats for them), and I hope many people read about them to understand that really important part of their audio setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## rb2013

I wanted to add some of the information I found about the latest generation of USB gizmos - like the Regen and W4S Recovery - the Schiit Wyrd as well.  Both the Regen and the Recovery make powering your USB DDC (like the Singxer F-1) easy with the simple DC external barrel plug usually provided with the LPS.
  
 All three devices filter the USB 5VDC power that then powers the attached DDC or DAC - the Regen and Recovery have external DC power ports  - the Wyrd is AC driven (by a linear power module - not sure if it's regulated or if the regulation occurs on the Wyrd board).  So here is the info:
  
*W4S Recovery - *



 The Recovery uses a 9VDC input that is then further regulated to output 5VDC on the USB lines.  The low noise regulators in the Recovery product 13uv of noise ( I have been trying to find the exact one they use - will open mine up and take some closeup photos).  The Recovery prefers 9VDC - but can accept 7-10VDC.
  
*Uptone Regen - *



 The Regen likewise has an ext DC power port - so makes using a LPS to power the 5VDC USB lines easy.  Like the Recovery it also has on board LDO regulators - filtering the inbound DC (from 7-9 VDC - 7.5 preferred) to 5VDC out.  Uptone does sepecifiy which LDO they use  - the TI TPS7A4700 - it has 4uv of noise.  Very nice!
  
*Schiit Wyrd - *



  
 This may be a great lower cost power solution for USB devices - up to 500mA of clean linear power.  Using LM723 regulators - with 2.5 uv of noise - this unit for a direct power feed to a USB DDC may be a great solution.  I prefer the Recovery - with an external LPS - and a iFi iPurifier 2 in between (less the 1uv of noise).  But that is a more costly route.  Speaking of iFi
  
*iFi USB3.0 Nano - *


  
 Another fairly inexpensive solution for USB audio.  The $200 iUSB 3.0 Nano - claims .5uv of noise when fed by it's included iPower 9VDC SMPS.  Being a SMPS - the iPower will produce much higher levels of noise back into the AC mains - possibly effecting other components - like your DAC.  But I have tried the iPower both directly and feeding the Regen and Recovery (and a older iUSB 2.0) to very good effect.  I'm sure this would be made even better with the Nano - a true bargain - as it's technology is the same as the iPurifier 2 - $109 on it's own.  For me I still prefer the LPS route through the Recovery and an iPur2 inbetween.  But certainly for $200 this is a very viable turnkey solution.


----------



## rb2013

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/group-buys/167286-john-linsley-hood-ripple-eater.html
  
 Found this interesting discussion of the 'John Linsley Hood Ripple Eater' circuit.
  


> What is it?
> 
> The JLH Power Supply Ripple Eater is an add-on circuit that sits between a power supply and end user. The Ripple Eater measurably reduces power supply output noise and ripple. JLH demonstrated a reduction in noise and ripple on his own bench supply from a figure, measured over the range of 20Hz to 20KHz, of 300uV to 4uV. When he connected a good quality 470uF electrolytic capacitor across the same bench power supply, there was no measurable improvement in ripple. In a similar experiment, the output noise from a selected 7815 IC voltage regulator was reduced from 60uV, itself better than the maker’s specification, to 3.5uV, when measured over the same bandwidth.


 


> How does it work?
> 
> The circuit consists of two parts: a ‘ripple detector’ arrangement based on a long-tailed pair, and a constant current source. Any ripple voltage present across the supply line can modulate this current. The aim being that if the output voltage were to momentarily increase or decrease, the current drawn would automatically increase or decrease to oppose these output voltage fluctuations. The impedance of the circuit depends on the size of the capacitors used – particularly that of C4, which can be large since it only needs to be 1V working. With the values chosen in this iteration, the circuit generates the electronic equivalent of about half a Farad or more.


 
 Looks similar to the stage 1 in the MEIYAN LPS:


> *A long-tailed pair differential amplifier with current mirror and constant current source forms the first stage of the error amplifier. *


----------



## occamsrazor

Some other LPS options.....
  
 Qualia Physic
 http://www.qualiaphysic.com/
 I read some good reports of these used with a Mytek Brooklyn DAC
  
 Wyred 4 Sound PS-1 modular LPS:
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/wyred-4-sound-tease-ps-1-modular-linear-psu-streamer-at-rmaf-2016/
 Just announced at RMAF 2016. Seems a bit expensive to me but a nice idea and design.


----------



## wushuliu

I Believe the Meiyan is really an Amb sigma 11 which can be bought custom built from ymb if you want to be assured of quality control.


----------



## rb2013

wushuliu said:


> I Believe the Meiyan is really an Amb sigma 11 which can be bought custom built from ymb if you want to be assured of quality control.


 

 Thanks for that- the AMB webiste gives more detailed information the MEIYAN LPS.
  
 I would say for less then $200 shipped thefully assembled MEIYAN looks pretty good.  Nice quality of parts from what I can tell.
  
 http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma11/


> High performance but modest cost
> Higher performance than IC regulators (such as LM317/LM337 or 78xx/79xx): Dramatically lower noise, *lower output impedance*, wider bandwidth, superior transient response, better line and load regulation.


 


> Double ground plane
> A ground plane on both sides of the circuit board, covering the entire board area (except under the heatsinks on the top side) *provides a low impedance ground* reference, shields against interference and allows optimized component arrangement on the board.


 
  
 I like the attention to low impedance.


----------



## rb2013

occamsrazor said:


> Some other LPS options.....
> 
> Qualia Physic
> http://www.qualiaphysic.com/
> ...


 

 I saw the W4S PS-1 announcement.  Nice they are using an R-core.  But no mention of noise or PSRR.  $499 for a single module version, $125 to add additional voltage modules.  Will be looking forward to more information on this one.  The power supply wars are heating up!
  
 I did come across the Qualia Physics 271 SV - but wasn't to impressed.  Use of a toroidal transformer - number 1.  They quote:


> • Very Low noise and ripple


 
 But in their specs quote:


> RMS output noise           10Hz «"f"« 10Khz: 0.0027%
> Ripple Rejection           72dB IOUT = [Ifull_load 4.5A]


 
 Well .0027% equates to approx 140uv of noise - not much better then the LM317 or LT1083 (.003% - 180uv).  And they only quote 10-10kHz not 10-100Khz like most other LDO datasheets.  As for PSRR - they claim 72dB but give no freq range (which usually varies widely - and drops significantly at high freq) - or supply a PSRR vs Freq chart like most LDO datasheets.  With the use of a toroidal the job of the regulation circuit is even more critical for PSRR.
  
 I bet it's not cheap too.


----------



## rb2013

More info on the MEIYAN 100W LPS:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/131867485038?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Similar DIY board:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Low-Noise-linear-power-supply-LPS-PSU-KIT-5V-9V-12V-15V-18V-24V/121940137982?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D39856%26meid%3Da0c7bbb26c4a4f94a43bdf673b99b76b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D121760253760
  


> *This** is a high-performance single-rail linear regulated power supply (PSU). It is basically half the  dual-rail PSU σ22, and possesses the same low-noise, high-current, excellent line/load regulation, wide-bandwidth, and stability characteristics. S22 is ideal for DIY stereo headphone amplifiers, preamplifiers, DACs, network media players, and other applications requiring a single-rail regulated PSU.
> 
> The circuit uses all discrete components (no integrated circuits), and features high-current MOSFETs as the output "pass" devices.
> 
> this PSU is derived from the σ22, which is the result of a community service project for the audiophile hobbyist. The schematic diagram is open source. The circuit design, as well as the printed circuit board layout are the work of AMB with participation from the DIY community. It is designed to be relatively easy to build, but it is not recommended as a first-time project for the beginner. *


 
 http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/


> _*The σ22 regulated power supply*_ Technical highlights All-discrete topology
> Single-pass, series regulator design.
> No IC (integrated circuits) are used. This allows complete design control over all operating points and parameters for superior performance.
> Complementary regulators
> ...


----------



## astrostar59

rb2013 said:


> *HDPLEX 100W Linear Power Supply - ​* OK R-Core Transformer  - nice, LT1083 (meh) 180uv noise, 30dB PSRR - not great for a $395 PS.  Says low ripple and 'void of high frequency noise' what ever that means.  Any numbers?
> http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-Fanless-Linear-Power-Supply-for-PC-Audio-and-CE-device.html
> 
> 
> I'd prefer going with a TeraDak DC-30W or the MEIYAN for much less money and adding a DC iPur.  Or get in line for a Hynes SR3.


 
 I can vouch for the HDPlex unit. I have used mine for over a year and great performance. I nearly bought the Uptone Audio unit but as they told me, they couldn't make the HDPlex for double the price just in parts. The R-Core in both are the same unit. And the HDPlex has a 3 year warranty, you won't get that from many of the others.
 It also has 4 outputs not one.


----------



## rb2013

astrostar59 said:


> I can vouch for the HDPlex unit. I have used mine for over a year and great performance. I nearly bought the Uptone Audio unit but as they told me, they couldn't make the HDPlex for double the price just in parts. The R-Core in both are the same unit. And the HDPlex has a 3 year warranty, you won't get that from many of the others.
> It also has 4 outputs not one.




Uptone said that the JS-2 uses the exact same R-core transformer?  The four outputs is a nice feature - but the LDO regulator they use has very high noise, and poor PSRR - it's an old design.  You'd expect better for the $395.
 
But if it works for you - great!
 
Here is the R-Core in the HDPlex:

 
And the JS-2:

 
They sure don't look the same.


----------



## astrostar59

rb2013 said:


> Uptoner said that the JS-2 uses the exact same R-core transformer?  The four outputs is a nice feature - but the LDO regulator they use has very high noise, and poor PSRR - it's an old design.  You'd expect better for the $395.
> 
> But if it works for you - great!
> 
> ...


 
 Here is the correct HDPlex photos. The unit you show is the wrong model. See the larger amount of Elna caps and the R-Core is the same apart from the copper shield. 
  

  

  


 Not sure if the regulators are 'noisy'units, but that is part of the story, the caps also impact the noise and ripple reduction. The unit comes with CE approval and 4 other standards.
  
 Where does it say LT1083, I can't see that quoted on the HDPlex site?


----------



## rb2013

astrostar59 said:


> Here is the correct HDPlex photos. The unit you show is the wrong model. See the larger amount of Elna caps and the R-Core is the same apart from the copper shield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the photos!  
  
 See the beginning page of this thread -I'll repost it again.  Taken directly from their website under 'SPECS'
  
 http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-Fanless-Linear-Power-Supply-for-PC-Audio-and-CE-device.html


> > Technical Specifications​ ​
> > *Wattage*100W (Max 160W)
> > ​
> > *Feature*
> > ...


----------



## rb2013

It does have a nice bank of caps - but the ELNA's are not the best at PSRR.  They are fine caps for SQ - I have used the SILMIC II ELNA's inmy DAC60 mod project and in a pre-amp mod that I did.
  
 Wouldn't use them in a PS filtering  - the Pannie FC's and FM's are better  - same for the Nichicon HW's.  Lower impedence and higher PSRR.
 http://tech.juaneda.com/en/articles/electrolyticcapacitors.html


----------



## rb2013

See my PART 2  - I go over the more common LDO IC's
 


> *LT1083: *http://cds.linear.com/docs/en/datasheet/108345fh.pdf
> 
> 180uV, PSRR 30dB (10-100K)



Not only do they have high noise - but poor PSRR.
 
It's the same ones used in this $80 LPS:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161870356771?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 
IN contrast the MEIYAN has 13uv of noise at 24VDC and lower at lower voltages.  Very high PSRR as well.  Can deliver 5.5A at 12VDC - copper shielded R-Core transformer.
 
$152


----------



## wushuliu

I suspect an important ingredient to the JS-2 is the choke filter, which the HDPlex does not have...


----------



## astrostar59

wushuliu said:


> I suspect an important ingredient to the JS-2 is the choke filter, which the HDPlex does not have...


 
 I agree. Typically a choke of this type is 50 bucks. Where has the 3 times the price gone?


----------



## wushuliu

astrostar59 said:


> I agree. Typically a choke of this type is 50 bucks. Where has the 3 times the price gone?




Well a man's gotta eat.

I think theres an early version js power supply schematic somewhere at diyaudio, so you can build something close for a fraction. That said it's an embarrassment of riches on ebay for audio anything. I'd take any of the mentioned offerings over an smps even the ipower which i consider overrated.


----------



## rb2013

wushuliu said:


> I suspect an important ingredient to the JS-2 is the choke filter, which the HDPlex does not have...


 
 Yes that and very fast Schottky diodes.
  


> All diode types except Schottkys emit a burst of ultrasonic noise as they turn off. This noise can go forward into the load circuit AND it can go back into the AC line, and it can also excite the transformer resonance. The "slow" diodes still have this ultrasonic noise. Schottkys are the only type which do not have this noise. Schottkys also usually have about half the voltage drop of other diode types and are usually faster. Which type to use depends a lot on what your supply looks like and what you are trying to optimize for.
> With a traditional low voltage design with a large cap right after a bridge you get large current spikes, these produce a large amount of high frequency noise which needs to be filtered by what comes after the cap. In this type of circuit the slow diodes can help cut down on the extent of the high frequencies generated by the sharp high current pulse. BUT they still generate the ultrasonic noise.
> 
> This is another reason why we like to use the choke-based design. With the choke there is no steep high current pulse, so no disadvantage to Schottky diodes. You get the advantage of no ultrasonic noise, lower voltage drop (so lower power consumption in the diode) and no big massive current pulses.


 
  


wushuliu said:


> Well a man's gotta eat.
> 
> I think theres an early version js power supply schematic somewhere at diyaudio, so you can build something close for a fraction. That said it's an embarrassment of riches on ebay for audio anything. I'd take any of the mentioned offerings over an smps even the ipower which i consider overrated.


 
 Definitely I 'm going to order a MEIYAN ( I need at least 2A @24VDC for my REX) once some stuff of mine sells.  I can then use the Breeze case and transformer in a DIY project.
  

  
  
 Simple swapping out of the LT1083 board and fitting in one of these LT3042 boards (0.8uv noise, 79dB PSRR@ 1Mhz!!!).  This project will be included in the PART 5 - DIY LPS section.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rb2013

Some comments about the selection of an R-Core transformer by Uptone for the $995 JS-2:
  
 R-CORES are the way to go!!!
  


> On a separate note, but still about transformers: R-cores don't seem to hum at all. Because of the way the cores themselves are wound, there is virtually no magnetic excitation. Check out this explanation of how the cores are made:​ :::ARROW TECHNOLOGY LIMITED:::...​​ ​ *Of course R-cores have all sorts of other advantages as well. But even at wholesale from China, they cost about twice what a decent toroid costs, and at least three times a cheap toroid.* I know, because I have *25 custom 100VA R-cores en route from China right now*. I compared it in my forthcoming​ JS-2--versus a good 100VA toroid. In fact, this comparison took place with John Swenson here at may place just this afternoon. We went back and forth between the toroid prototype and the R-core in a pre-production chassis I finished assembling last week.​​ ​ *We were hoping that my decision to spring for the R-core would prove worthwhile. Wow, did it ever! For my Mac mini it made the bass even more solid and detailed--R-core versus toroid.* We were both surprised at how obvious it was (well my system does very good bass). But the knock our socks off moment came when doing the same switch with the​ JS-2 powering (at 5V) a pre-production BottleHead​DAC board that John had brought along for tests. The effect on clarity and detail (oh, I'm a very unimaginative writer about what I hear) with the R-core was on much more than just the bass. It was a cymbal to vocal to piano to upright bass and horns attack improvement. I am REALLY happy about this as I now feel that the supply could find a even wider market that for computers, drives, and headphone amps. Not that there are that many top-flight DACs that take just a single-ended (+DC) supply.​​ ​ Here are some pics to show what were were doing (click pics for larger version; also, my production R-cores will have the pretty copper electrostatic shield--and some fancy labels I am making):​


 
 The Uptone version of that R-Core has a copper electrostatic shield (which I'm sure is not cheap to add) - that the HDPlex lacks.
  
 Note the copper shield on the ZeroZone R-Core in the MEIYAN:


----------



## Superdad

astrostar59 said:


> I agree. Typically a choke of this type is 50 bucks. Where has the 3 times the price gone?


 

 If you are referring to the $925 5-7 amp JS-2 versus the $395 HD-Plex then your multiplication math is a bit off.
  
 And our parts cost (including chassis, packaging, cables, etc.) for the JS-2 is $350.  Not including labor, intense QC, support, $50 royalty to my partner J.Swenson, or the PayPal fees we cover for buyers.  Or the proven performance as reported by the 300+ owners.
  
 But I admit the HDPlex and many other Chinese supplies are very good values.  There is room--and demand--in the market for the whole spectrum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 --Alex C.


----------



## rb2013

superdad said:


> If you are referring to the $925 5-7 amp JS-2 versus the $395 HD-Plex then your multiplication math is a bit off.
> 
> And our parts cost (including chassis, packaging, cables, etc.) for the JS-2 is $350.  Not including labor, intense QC, support, $50 royalty to my partner J.Swenson, or the PayPal fees we cover for buyers.  Or the proven performance as reported by the 300+ owners.
> 
> ...


 

 Alex - big fan here!  You guys deserve every penny.  Just wish I could afford one!


----------



## Superdad

rb2013 said:


> Alex - big fan here!  You guys deserve every penny.  Just wish I could afford one!


 

 Thanks Rob!  (I do think there is an UltraCap LPS-1 somewhere in your future though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Once you start experiencing the benefits of breaking "leakage loops" you are going to get excited again.  Actually, I think a good portion of what you are hearing that you like with Ethernet components you are using has to do with Ethernet's isolation from the computer end of things.)
  
 Ciao,
 AJC


----------



## rb2013

superdad said:


> Thanks Rob!  (I do think there is an UltraCap LPS-1 somewhere in your future though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed!  I need 9VDC for the Recovery - so no go for the LPS-1.  My budget allows $200 max right now for audio gear - wife has put her foot down!


----------



## Superdad

rb2013 said:


> Agreed!  I need 9VDC for the Recovery - so no go for the LPS-1.  My budget allows $200 max right now for audio gear - wife has put her foot down!


 

 Oh, there are now lots of Recovery users powering it with an LPS-1.  From Wyred4Sound's Recovery spec page:
 "DC tested safe range: Rev A, 6.5v - 12v; Rev B, 6v - 9v"
  
 But I do fully understand shrinking budgets.  I was planning a toy for myself--until I saw our daughter's UCLA tuition bill, compounded with our son at Sacramento State (don't let anyone try to tell you that state college cost is a fraction of a university--it isn't!).


----------



## rb2013

superdad said:


> Oh, there are now lots of Recovery users powering it with an LPS-1.  From Wyred4Sound's Recovery spec page:
> "DC tested safe range: Rev A, 6.5v - 12v; Rev B, 6v - 9v"
> 
> But I do fully understand shrinking budgets.  I was planning a toy for myself--until I saw our daughter's UCLA tuition bill, compounded with our son at Sacramento State (don't let anyone try to tell you that state college cost is a fraction of a university--it isn't!).


 

 Good to know on the Recovery voltage.
  
 Two at once!  I hope these continue to sell well!
  
 Both of mine are done - thank God.  When my son started at UofW the tuition was $3500/yr - now it's $11,000. That's for Washington residents.  Fortunately we had bought pre-paid tuition credits for around $2500/yr.  Except he decided on Engineering - that's a longer program.  Then there is the R&B...Ugg!
  
 Good Luck


----------



## gmplus

Chinese manufacturer ZEROZONE ofer also relatively cheap LPS based on bipolar transistors Toshiba 2SC5200
  
*Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page. -  *I don't attach any images
 LPS board:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZEROZONE-Assembled-Ultra-Low-Noise-linear-Power-supply-board-LPS-board-/121760253760
 Standard version:
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/Finished-100VA-Ultra-Low-Noise-linear-Power-supply-ouptut-9v-12v-19v-24v-etc/32468835174.html?isOrigTitle=true&isOrig=true#extend
 Upgraded version:
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/ZEROZONE-100VA100W-HIFI-Linear-Power-supply-DC-21V-TOP-LPS-for-amp-DAC-PC-sn/32516869764.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=63701


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> Chinese manufacturer ZEROZONE ofer also relatively cheap LPS based on bipolar transistors Toshiba 2SC5200
> 
> [COLOR=990000]*Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page. -  *[/COLOR]I don't attach any images
> LPS board:
> ...


Thanks. I have that Zerozone board earmarked for the PART 5 DIY LPS's. I ordered a MEIYAN, so that'll free up my Breeze LPS for a regulator board swap, first will be the LT3042 0.8uv LDO.

Any idea on the noise levels on that Toshiba NPN config? It looks similar to the new TeraDak DC30W.


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> Any idea on the noise levels on that Toshiba NPN config? It looks similar to the new TeraDak DC30W.


 
  
 No, all looks enigmatic, especially the chip in the middle, you will need to ask the chinese seller,
  
 I think about purchase LPS offered by MEIYAN (based on project Sigma 11) to feed my DAC Mytek Brooklyn,
 this solution has already been checked by one owner - heard a significant difference,


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> No, all looks enigmatic, especially the chip in the middle, you will need to ask the chinese seller,
> 
> I think about purchase LPS offered by MEIYAN (based on project Sigma 11) to feed my DAC Mytek Brooklyn,
> this solution has already been checked by one owner - heard a significant difference,


 

 Good to hear that.  I have to edit the beginning of this thread on the MEIYAN LPS.  I had posted that the DC voltage was not adjustable - it is.  From 5VDC to 24VDC with the small brass screw on the blue box.
  
 This makes it quite versatile.  I can compare vs the Breeze LT1083 I have at 24VDC then try it against the DC30W set to 9VDC feeding the W4S Recovery - then at 5VDC into the iPur2>F-1.
  
 It'll take some time to get here though.


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> I have that Zerozone board earmarked for the PART 5 DIY LPS's. I ordered a MEIYAN, so that'll free up my Breeze LPS for a regulator board swap, first will be the LT3042 0.8uv LDO.


 
  
 Check this offer: http://www.diyinhk.com/shop/accessories0/73-08uv-ultralow-noise-dac-power-supply-regulator-33v5v-1ax2.html
  


> This item includes PCB with Linear Technology newest 0.8uV ultralow noise regulator LT3042 *All SMT component are soldered, thru-hole component are not soldered.
> 
> This is the best ultralow noise power supply regulator for Diyer to enjoy, use of decade old 78xx / lm3xx /lt10xx is simply kidding for audiophiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> ..for a regulator board swap, first will be the LT3042 0.8uv LDO.


 
  
 Check this offer: http://www.diyinhk.com/shop/accessories0/73-08uv-ultralow-noise-dac-power-supply-regulator-33v5v-1ax2.html
  


> This item includes PCB with Linear Technology newest 0.8uV ultralow noise regulator LT3042 *All SMT component are soldered, thru-hole component are not soldered.
> 
> This is the best ultralow noise power supply regulator for Diyer to enjoy, use of decade old 78xx / lm3xx /lt10xx is simply kidding for audiophiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> Good to hear that.  I have to edit the beginning of this thread on the MEIYAN LPS.  I had posted that the DC voltage was not adjustable - it is.  From 5VDC to 24VDC with the small brass screw on the blue box.


 
  
 I think it is used for fine adjustment (+-1V), to a specific voltage change (5V 9V 12V 15V 18V 24V 30V)
 is needed to exchange some element (RA) and changing the voltage at the input, 
   
 S12 Ultra Low Noise linear power supply kit description:


> *This kit can built 5V   9V  12V  15V  18V  24V  30V etc. several kinds output votlage. Juse need change the "VA" and  "RA".
> And the output voltage can be minute adjustment . it is very easy! add one suitable transformer. you will can built a Hi-end Linear Power supply.
> 
> This kit include all the version's components. you can assemble the board as following list:  *
> ...


----------



## gmplus

About R-Core transformers offered by MEIYAN in their LPS solutions, they looks good and parameters:


> *Temperature rise: ≤ 20 degrees Celsius
> Efficiency: ≥95%
> Operating temperature: -40 degrees Celsius to 60 degrees Celsius*
> 
> ...


 
  
http://aliexpress.com/store/product/115V-230V-100VA-Dual-18V-R-type-transformer-With-copper-foil-shield-100W-18V-18V/1369197_32757096026.html
http://aliexpress.com/store/product/115V-230V-120VA-Dual-18V-R-type-transformer-With-copper-foil-shield-120W-18V-18V/1369197_32756241858.html
  
 For output 12V DC is needed 18V AC, the current efficiency for 100W transformer is 5,55 A, and for 120W is 6,66 A (Power transformer / 18)
 In general, this LPS solution based on AMB project Sigma11 is not current efficient, but with better thermal management it possible much higher peak currents.  
  
 From technical highlights: 





> High-current MOSFET pass transistors.
> Two paralleled high-current, highly reliable MOSFETs (rated at 18A each) serve as the "pass" transistor.
> The high current rating provides a very high safety headroom against overcurrent damage.
> The use of paralleled MOSFETs divides the heat dissipation, simplifying thermal management. Onboard heatsinks can be used which would allow the this PSU
> ...


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> Check this offer: http://www.diyinhk.com/shop/accessories0/73-08uv-ultralow-noise-dac-power-supply-regulator-33v5v-1ax2.html


 

 Yes I have that listed at the beginning of the thread


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> I think it is used for fine adjustment (+-1V), to a specific voltage change (5V 9V 12V 15V 18V 24V 30V)
> is needed to exchange some element (RA) and changing the voltage at the input,


 

 I see thanks


----------



## garson

gmplus said:


> No, all looks enigmatic, especially the chip in the middle, you will need to ask the chinese seller,
> 
> I think about purchase LPS offered by MEIYAN (based on project Sigma 11) to feed my DAC Mytek Brooklyn,
> this solution has already been checked by one owner - heard a significant difference,


 
  
 Doesn't look like Sigma 11.
  
 Sigma 11

  
 Meiyan


----------



## gmplus

garson said:


> Doesn't look like Sigma 11.


 
  
 It is, the difference in the design board, I have confirmation from chinese seller,


----------



## rb2013

garson said:


> Doesn't look like Sigma 11.
> 
> Sigma 11
> 
> ...


 

 Yes it is - see my links and quotes below.
  
  http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma11/


> News
> June 26, 2015: σ11 v2.0 is now released. All σ11s shipped from AMB audio shop from this day on will be v2.0. The board dimensions, input/output connections, wiring and setup instructions are unchanged from v1.0, but there are two additional parts on v2.0 (D6 and C20).
> σ11 circuit boards are available.
> σ22, the dual-rail version of the σ11, has a separate website.


 


> All-discrete topology
> Single-pass, series regulator design.
> No IC (integrated circuits) are used. This allows complete design control over all operating points and parameters for superior performance.
> Low noise, high PSRR
> ...


 
 MEIYAN:


> *A constant-current source feeds a zener diode as a stable voltage reference. A low-pass filter (with a corner frequency of 1.6Hz) prevents zener
> noise from being introduced into the error amplifier. This is an effective yet lower-cost alternative to expensive voltage reference ICs. The low-pass
> filter also provides a soft-start characteristic.
> The output noise (unloaded) is less than 13µV at 24VDC output (measured using a Tangent LNMP (low-noise measurement preamplifier) and a Fluke
> ...


 
  
 The LPS Board:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/121940137982?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

  


> *This** is a high-performance single-rail linear regulated power supply (PSU). It is basically half the  dual-rail PSU σ22, and possesses the same low-noise, high-current, excellent line/load regulation, wide-bandwidth, and stability characteristics. S22 is ideal for DIY stereo headphone amplifiers, preamplifiers, DACs, network media players, and other applications requiring a single-rail regulated PSU.
> 
> The circuit uses all discrete components (no integrated circuits), and features high-current MOSFETs as the output "pass" devices.
> 
> this PSU is derived from the σ22, which is the result of a community service project for the audiophile hobbyist. The schematic diagram is open source. The circuit design, as well as the printed circuit board layout are the work of AMB with participation from the DIY community. It is designed to be relatively easy to build, but it is not recommended as a first-time project for the beginner. *


 
  
 They are both half the dual-rail PSU α22:
 http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/


> Technical highlights All-discrete topology
> Single-pass, series regulator design.
> No IC (integrated circuits) are used. This allows complete design control over all operating points and parameters for superior performance.
> Complementary regulators
> ...


----------



## garson

Found this on AMB website:
 "There are "σ22" clone boards being offered for sale on ebay and elsewhere. They are inferior in quality, made without permission and a violation of the terms set forth on this website. AMB urges not to patronize those unscrupulous vendors."
  
 Let's wait for rb2013 to get his Meiyan.


----------



## rb2013

garson said:


> Found this on AMB website:
> "There are "σ22" clone boards being offered for sale on ebay and elsewhere. They are inferior in quality, made without permission and a violation of the terms set forth on this website. AMB urges not to patronize those unscrupulous vendors."
> 
> Let's wait for rb2013 to get his Meiyan.


The Chinese cloning interesting designs, first I've heard of that. Get'm before the Trump 35% tariff


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> It is, the difference in the design board, I have confirmation from chinese seller,


How much is the sigma 11 board kit?


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> How much is the sigma 11 board kit?


 
  
 It doesn't look like a vulgar copy the oryginal AMB kit, it rather looks to a new develop, so the arrangement elements on board is different,
 some differences in the selection of components, for example: heatsinks, main capacitors: 4700uF (AMB) vs 10000uF


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> It doesn't look like a vulgar copy the oryginal AMB kit, it rather looks to a new develop, so the arrangement elements on board is different,
> some differences in the selection of components, for example: heatsinks, main capacitors: 4700uF (AMB) vs 10000uF


'Vulgar'? I've had great success with Chinese gear, some times just needing a few component upgrades. The Singxer F-1 XMOS XU208 DDC for example. Everyone who has heard this USB bridge has been blown away by it. Cheap too...


----------



## rb2013

This board is different from the MEIYAN. Worst case I 'll just drop in a .8uv LT3042 board using the copper shielded Rcore and case.


----------



## wushuliu

Unfortunately amb doesn't offer their boards fully assembled so the ebay version is all the more appealing. On the other hand I've found Chinese kit parts quality to indeed be inferior at times. Resistors can be noisier and caps are notorious for being fake. There are exceptions of course like singer etc. Always tradeoffs. No free lunch.


----------



## Golfnutz

Thinking about purchasing 1 of these units to power both TP-Link FMC's. Is it really necessary to have a separate LPS for each FMC? Specs show secondary current at 1377mA (I'm assuming for each output).


----------



## rb2013

wushuliu said:


> Unfortunately amb doesn't offer their boards fully assembled so the ebay version is all the more appealing. On the other hand I've found Chinese kit parts quality to indeed be inferior at times. Resistors can be noisier and caps are notorious for being fake. There are exceptions of course like singer etc. Always tradeoffs. No free lunch.


 

 I see -so you just buy a bare board - then have to assemble the parts yourself.
  
 Well just a simple subbing out of some of the MEIYAN parts might just be easier.  The caps are decent -
  
 the big 10,000uf 50V are British Nover's  not sure of the specs - but they could be replaced by
 Nichicons KG's $7.88 each
 http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/nichicon/LKG1H103MESCBK/493-13364-ND/1964421
  
 or
 Nichicon LLS 3,000hrs life $4.22
 http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/nichicon/LLS1H103MELB/493-6156-ND/2548862
  
 or UCC low ESR 2,000hr $4.55
 http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/united-chemi-con/ESMH500VSN103MR45T/565-2677-ND/757890
  
 But these Vishay BC's would probably be the ones I go with: 5000hrs, low impedence, low ESR, decent PSRR reasonable price $9.48each
 http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/vishay-bc-components/MAL205851103E3/MAL205851103E3-ND/5633230
  
 The small caps could be cheaply replaced by Pannie FM's.  As for resistors - Dale's or Vishay's Metal films are the cheap go to's...there's only few.
  
 The white, red and green boxes are likely film caps - those can be replaced by WIMA MKP10's cheaply.  Not much else - I'd leave the diodes alone.


----------



## wushuliu

rb2013 said:


> I see -so you just buy a bare board - then have to assemble the parts yourself.
> 
> Well just a simple subbing out of some of the MEIYAN parts might just be easier.  The caps are decent -
> 
> ...




Yep!


----------



## rb2013

golfnutz said:


> Thinking about purchasing 1 of these units to power both TP-Link FMC's. Is it really necessary to have a separate LPS for each FMC? Specs show secondary current at 1377mA (I'm assuming for each output).


 

 No they are both 5VDC I believe -


----------



## rb2013

wushuliu said:


> Yep!


 

 Maybe $25 to upgrade the components and an hour of soldering.  Seems easier then starting from scratch with a bare board.


----------



## Golfnutz

rb2013 said:


> No they are both 5VDC I believe -


 
 External Power Supply provided with TP-LINK is 9vdc/600mA.
  
 My question is more about any down side to running 2 TP-Link modules from 1 LPS as shown above.


----------



## rb2013

golfnutz said:


> External Power Supply provided with TP-LINK is 9vdc/600mA.
> 
> My question is more about any down side to running 2 TP-Link modules from 1 LPS as shown above.


 

 Should be fine as long s you have enough amperage.


----------



## rb2013

These Mundorf M-Lytics would be sweet in the MEIYAN - a bit expensive at $21 each - but rated to 16,000hrs at 85C.
  
 http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/mundorf-mlytic-ag-mlgo-10000uf-63vdc-p-4087


----------



## gmplus

wushuliu said:


> Unfortunately amb doesn't offer their boards fully assembled so the ebay version is all the more appealing. On the other hand I've found Chinese kit parts quality to indeed be inferior at times. Resistors can be noisier and caps are notorious for being fake. There are exceptions of course like singer etc. Always tradeoffs. No free lunch.


 
  
 I asked the MEIYAN to make available a list of all elements of S11 Kit, to check their quality and it fits to the original AMB project,
 Unfortunately, they refused, buy then you get !? They have to learn, how to be a more reliable ant trusted seller of electronics,


----------



## rb2013

Ok the MEIYAN 24VDC LPS arrived today.  Switched out the LT1083/R-Core Breeze for the MEIYAN on my Startech REX.
  
 All I can say is wow!  Greater detail (already the best I have heard), smoother musicality, better transparency and air.
  
 Sublime.  I imagine after a few hundred hours it will sound better.  I'll order up the Mundorf M'Lytic 10,000uf 63V caps for some modding.  Will leave pretty much everything else stock.
  
 Nice components - beautiful Copper shielded ZeroZone R-Core, Elna caps, Pannie FM caps, looks like Dale resistors, very nice finned case to act a heatsink for the MOSFETs.  Oh and the Schurter style AC common mode filter is a nice touch.  The PSRR of this unit has to be very high with that 30V R-core and discrete design.


----------



## rb2013

Ok night two with the MEIYAN...oh man is this the real deal. I'm amazed at what an improvement this has made.

Ordered the 0.8uv LT3042 board to swap into the Breeze Rcore box, with the LT1083.

I'll give that a listen vs the modded TeraDak DC30W.


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> Ok the MEIYAN 24VDC LPS arrived today.  Switched out the LT1083/R-Core Breeze for the MEIYAN on my Startech REX.


 
  
 LT1083 on board ? It looks like MEIYAN LPS with Sigma11 board (chinese version)


----------



## rb2013

gmplus said:


> LT1083 on board ? It looks like MEIYAN LPS with Sigma11 board (chinese version)


 

 Yes it is a similar design as the Sigma 11 - not exact (note the larger 10,000uf dual caps).  In my system I swapped the Breeze Audio LPS (LT1083) for the MEIYAN LPS.  The SQ improved dramatically.  So I was not saying the MEIYAN had a LT1083 board.
  
 Ordered this LT3042 board to swap into the Breeze Audio chassis staying with the R-Core.  So that Breeze will not go to waist.  Dropping the noise from 180uv to 0.8uv.
 This board is available in 5VDC from this seller.  DIYinHK also has a nice kit with 3.3VDC and 5VDC on tap - but a much lower 500mA continuous rating without additional heatsinks and fan.
  
 This seller confirmed 1.5A without a fan or additional heatsinks.  I will use this in my Ultra USB chain to power the F-1 through a iPur2 - now powered by a TerDak DC-30w (new design) upgraded with Nichicon HW caps and a DC iPur feeding a W4S Recovery.  My hope is the Recovery and DC iPur will no longer be needed.  If the SQ degrades with this chain - will use the LT3042 on the LEX of the Startech (now powered by a TeraDak X1 with Nichicon HW caps).
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rb2013

I ordered one of these for the MEIYAN - nice Teddy Pardo silver/teflon DC power cord.  Reasonable price - if it makes a noticeable difference will order a couple more.
  
 http://www.teddypardo.com/cables/misc-cables/power-supply-cable.html


----------



## rb2013

Ordered up a pair of the Mundorf M'Lytic AG (Audio Grade) 10,000uf 63V caps to replace the Nover's.   They'll upgrade the MEIYAN to another level (I'm hoping), already so pleased with the sound quality difference the MEIYAN has made.
  
 Found this interesting thread on comparing the Mundorf AG to other caps:
 http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/parts/254216-need-comment-mundorf-m-lytic-ag-caps-2.html
  
 One poster's comments:


> I replaced Panasonic FM 2200uF/35v with Mundorf AG 4700uF/40v for pre-amplifier power cap. The sonic improvement is very obvious and very positive. Then, the power-amplifier's power cap were replaced from ELNA 10000uF/63v to Mundord AG 10000uF/63v. The sound quality keep the same good way, more richness, more 3D sensation, more silk-like and less hardness. Very good power cap!


 
  Another poster:
 Quote:


> I replaced nichicons with the mundorfs AG and they sound much better , more transparent , neutral
> while the nichicons had a darker sound


 
  
 http://www.mundorf.com/en/?category=hifi&menu=caps_power&content=mlytic


----------



## Yviena

Here is another good LPS its toroidal but the measurements are excellent.
  
http://www.lurcher.org/nick/psu_measurements/LDA%205v%20100mv%20Range.jpg
  
 The noise is still under 1uv for the 12v version.
  
  
  
 BTW rb2013 is this psu the same as the other meiyan one https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/S22-KG-Edition-65VA-HIFI-Linear-Power-supply-DC-5V-9V-12V-15V-18V-24V-Top/32657232404.html# 
  
 i see that they use the same PCB even if it is not advertised as ultra low noise.
  
 edit:


rb2013 said:


> *MEIYAN Ultra Low Noise - High Current LPS:*
> This unit I found on Ebay has me really intrigued - very low noise - 13uv @24VDC - low noise at lower voltages, very high current capability:
> $192 shipped.
> 
> ...


 
 Wait the meiyan one is actually adjustable without ordering a new transformer ? bah if so then i wasted some cash on the 15v S22 version above.


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Here is another good LPS its toroidal but the measurements are excellent.
> 
> http://www.lurcher.org/nick/psu_measurements/LDA%205v%20100mv%20Range.jpg
> 
> ...


 

 There is only a chart for noise (at a lowly 100mv) - so can't comment on the first LPS.
  
 But I have this .8uv 5VDC LT3042  board coming - will drop into the R-core Breeze when it arrives.  The Breeze with a LT1083 board costs $80 + $60 for the LT3042 board = $140 for a nice R-core .8 (up to 1.5A) LT3042 LPS.
  
 I much prefer the MEIYAN I have over that other MEIYAN you linked to - Note the much better finned heat sink case - with the MOSFET devices mounted on the sides of the case versus just on the bottom of the case plate.  Also a different design on the circuit - note the bridge rectifier on my MEIYAN.  So the low noise may not equate between the two units.
  
 Also note my MEIYAN has a Schurter type AC filter built into the AC receptacle - vs just a std AC receptacle.
  
 The voltage on mine is only adjustable within a range - a lower value R-Core would be needed to drop the voltage significantly:


----------



## rb2013

Oh and also note the copper shielding on the R-Core on my MEIYAN vs the non-shielded R-Core in the other unit.


----------



## Yviena

Hmm true the other one does look better built but i can always just buy a dc purifier to get noise down.
  
 The Meiyan i bought can't be that much worse as long as it has good 50/60hz hum rejection, and less than 20uv noise the final performance will still be limited by the LDO/Regulators used in the equipment powered.
  
 The addition of a AC filter in the LPS probably helps i do run a power strip with pretty heavy EMI/RFI filtering i think it was about 60-70db both achieve the same effect reducing noise on power line.
  
 But is a copper shield really necessary when its in a separate shielded box? i get that a shielded rcore is better when its in the same chassis with other sensitive electronics.
  
 Actually i think i will replace the Nichicon KG with higher 10000uf caps.
  
 EDIT:Actual post of the LDA PSU + ifi and some other psu measurements.


> The load on the http://www.lurcher.org/nick/psu_measurements/LDA%205v%20100mv%20Range.jpg PSU is actually higher this is the full post.
> 
> OK. As I said I would try and do, so some measurements of the noise levels of a few power supplies. I will try and put this into a page some time, but here are the basic results. I used a M-Audio 96/24 sound card as the measurement system, combined with a Pete Millet designed sound card front end. The combination, is probably missing 6-12dB on absolute noise floor to a Audio Precision or similar, but at more than 30dB difference in price. I loaded each supply with a 8 ohm load (as it was on hand), that means they are all supplying 625ma, which is probably representative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> There is only a chart for noise (at a lowly 100mv) - so can't comment on the first LPS.
> 
> But I have this .8uv 5VDC LT3042  board coming - will drop into the R-core Breeze when it arrives.  The Breeze with a LT1083 board costs $80 + $60 for the LT3042 board = $140 for a nice R-core .8 (up to 1.5A) LT3042 LPS.
> 
> ...


 
 How do you actually adjust the voltage? is it possible to adjust a 12v one to 15v or do i need new transformer?


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Hmm true the other one does look better built but i can always just buy a dc purifier to get noise down.
> 
> The Meiyan i bought can't be that much worse as long as it has good 50/60hz hum rejection, and less than 20uv noise the final performance will still be limited by the LDO/Regulators used in the equipment powered.
> 
> ...


 

 Not much detail on what is in his LPS, like which LDO? 
  
 Well of course any LPS will be limited by the LDO in the device being powered.
  
 The measurements are interesting - look at the noise from the switcher.
  
 My upcoming experiment will be to replace the TeraDak DC-30W (new design) with a DC iPur feeding a W4S Recovery.  I'll replace all that with a 5VDC R-Core/LT3042 DIY LPS (0.8uv noise) feeding the Singxer F-1 directly.  My hope is that it'll sound better - and so simplify my chain and reduce the cost..


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> How do you actually adjust the voltage? is it possible to adjust a 12v one to 15v or do i need new transformer?


 

 Little box box has a brass adj screw.
  
 Here are the likely ranges per transformer output:


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> Not much detail on what is in his LPS, like which LDO?
> 
> Well of course any LPS will be limited by the LDO in the device being powered.
> 
> ...



Says on this page http://www.longdogaudio.com/project/longdog-audio-linear-psu/ that he uses a discrete regulator.


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Says on this page http://www.longdogaudio.com/project/longdog-audio-linear-psu/ that he uses a discrete regulator.


 
 Thanks for the link.  195 English pounds or round $300 US is pretty expensive.  I see it puts out over 5A at 12VDC  - enough to feed the thirsty NAIM Unitiserver (4.8A @12VDC).
  
 That's a lot of juice.  The MEIYAN can put our 5.5A at 12VDC so could be a good, lower cost alternative.
  
 Is this what you are looking to power?

 Would love to see some photos of the LDA LPS with the cover off of the two units.


----------



## rb2013

Picked up some Dow Corning RTV-3145 clear for application to the AC connections in my DAC60, TeraDak DC-30W, TeraDak X1/X2, Breeze R-Core.
  
 This should be std practice on any PS.  Good to see that MEIYAN uses it in their LPS - another sign of attention to detail and good design/build practice...
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/222244309169?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> Thanks for the link.  195 English pounds or round $300 US is pretty expensive.  I see it puts out over 5A at 12VDC  - enough to feed the thirsty NAIM Unitiserver (4.8A @12VDC).
> 
> That's a lot of juice.  The MEIYAN can put our 5.5A at 12VDC so could be a good, lower cost alternative.
> 
> ...



Nah I'm looking to power a Geek Pulse Infinity.

Actually looking at the mcru site the £195 one is 35va/1.25a so yes it is pretty expensive compared to the Meiyan.
The markup of the higher amp version is pretty big.

Though I'm wondering why did you downgrade from the Rednet?


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Nah I'm looking to power a Geek Pulse Infinity.
> 
> Actually looking at the mcru site the £195 one is 35va/1.25a so yes it is pretty expensive compared to the Meiyan.
> The markup of the higher amp version is pretty big.
> ...


 

 What does the Infinity need?
  
 Oh my friend - what I'm hearing now is a level above the best I could get from Rednet AOIP.  I have found my audio nirvana - just listening to all my favorite albums and the sound is so much better.  I'm floored at the difference!  And very happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And I had the RN3 with a Mutec MC-3+ USB as a SPDIF/AES reclocker to improve the SPDIF out on the RN.  And a Antelope OCX external WClock to improve the RN clocking.  And still the USB chain I have now blows and I mean BLOWS that away.  The sense of air, space and image is beyond anything I have heard before.  Bass depth and definition superb.
  
 All these Pro Audio solutions use SMPS - and as your graphs show are horrible.
  
 I have a few more experiments to try before starting a new thread...just to say USB sticks in the Startech made a nice improvement.  Switched over to a SDD for the OS and running Fidelizer Pro (Purist).


----------



## rb2013

Thinking of assembling this USB chain in one chassis and sell it - call it 'The Kill Box'


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> What does the Infinity need?
> 
> Oh my friend - what I'm hearing now is a level above the best I could get from Rednet AOIP.  I have found my audio nirvana - just listening to all my favorite albums and the sound is so much better.  I'm floored at the difference!  And very happy
> 
> ...



Says max power consumption of Geek Pulse is 950ma but average is 650-950ma so anything will do.


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Says max power consumption of Geek Pulse is 950ma but average is 650-950ma so anything will do.


 

 5VDC I assume.
  
 I'd just get one of these:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> 5VDC I assume.
> 
> I'd just get one of these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Actually it's 12v, do you think the LDA lps would be better than the R-core because of the lower noise even if it's toroidal?


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Actually it's 12v, do you think the LDA lps would be better than the R-core because of the lower noise even if it's toroidal?


 

 I didn't see any noise figures on the LDA website.  The advantage of the R-Core is much higher PSRR.


----------



## rb2013

Anyway the board I linked to uses LT3042 with .8uv of noise - doubt the LDA is lower then that.  In fact likely 10-20X higher


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> I didn't see any noise figures on the LDA website.  The advantage of the R-Core is much higher PSRR.




I did link the measurement of the LDA power supply on a previous post it was 625ma load noise was 250nv.

Actual noise from the LT3042 is probably higher as by itself it can only supply 200ma.


----------



## Superdad

yviena said:


> I did link the measurement of the LDA power supply on a previous post it was 625ma load noise was 250nv.


 
  
 Sorry, not buying that figure at all!  250nV is 0.25 microVolts or 0.00025 millivolts.   Even the ADM7150/7151 is 1.6uV/RMS.  
 Also, bandwidth spec is important for any noise measurement to have meaning.


----------



## Yviena

rb2013 said:


> What does the Infinity need?
> 
> Oh my friend - what I'm hearing now is a level above the best I could get from Rednet AOIP.  I have found my audio nirvana - just listening to all my favorite albums and the sound is so much better.  I'm floored at the difference!  And very happy
> 
> ...


 
 Last time you listed your USB chain you where using a USB/SPDIF reclocker are you still using a Singxer or are you only using USB decrapifiers now?


----------



## Yviena

superdad said:


> Sorry, not buying that figure at all!  250nV is 0.25 microVolts or 0.00025 millivolts.   Even the ADM7150/7151 is 1.6uV/RMS.
> Also, bandwidth spec is important for any noise measurement to have meaning.



I contacted the one who builds the PSU about bandwidth specs he was asking how he should measure it.

RF spectrum analyzer or the noise floor, or output impedance against frequency? Or do you just mean noise @ Xmv Sqrt(Hz)?

What do you recommend?


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> Last time you listed your USB chain you where using a USB/SPDIF reclocker are you still using a Singxer or are you only using USB decrapifiers now?


 

 No SPDIF reclocker. I tried the iFi SPDIF relcocker and it made the SQ worse, so I sent it back for a refund.  Now a better SPDIF reclocker like the Mutec MC-3+ USB might make the SQ slightly better - but it's over $1000 - a lot of money for a marginal improvement.
  
 The chain is quite complex - and was arrived at by innumerable variations and trials.  But the payoff has been absolutely worth it.  In fact, I've been at this for a couple of years now - and the level of SQ improvements just continues to startle me.  I'm noticing a level of detail retrieval that is unprecedented in ANY system I have heard (including Jason Serinus and his DCS Rossini player and clock - see his review in the the latest issue of Stereophile
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/dcs-rossini-player-rossini-clock-jason-victor-serinus#dUxUeAx2LDv3mmu2.97).
  
 It is such a seachange in SQ, I find myself reevaluating how I listen to music.  Complex productions, well recorded - have brought a new level of appreciation.  The unfolding of the musical event and the thought behind the way that it was recorded.  I've gained a greater appreciation to this artistry.  Not to mention the increased unveiling of the lowest levels of ambient details - presenting small things and big things in a realistic fashion.  The little bell ring off to the left - just hanging in space as the ring trails off into blackness, the very subtle vocal background - before there in a semi-defused way - now clear and discernible, understandable.  The way a piano or guitar note sounds - so realistic - the immediacy of the initial impulse wave then the clear and almost infinite trailing of off the resonate overtones in space.  The deep visceral vibration from a drum roll, the tactile impression of the strikes, virtually creating a visual impression, it just goes on and on.  Not to mention the sublime air, space and resolved transparency, or the slam and speed of the dynamics.  Just making musical listening an 'event'.  Even from 30 yrs recordings I've heard a thousand times, bringing a fresh new perspective.
  
 This speed and slam - dynamics both micro and macro - are the biggest improvements over the best I could get from AOIP Rednet/Mutec/Antelope and the BURL B2B Dante DAC (modded with a LPS PS).  The AOIP sounds sluggish or slow in comparison.  I would say that AOIP had a clinical quality to it - I would find myself losing interest in the music quickly - it sounded great - but just lacked some emotional connection.  I find that USB does this better.  Hard to explain - maybe it's a greater tonal density or richness?  Definitely the higher degree of dynamics makes for a more realistic effect.  The other biggest difference is the greater amount of detail being presented over the best I could get from AOIP.
  
 The actual data and power chain is too complex to go into here - I'll describe it all great detail in my upcoming thread.  And the evolution of the path that brought me finally to this place.  I'm beginning to feel this is the final destination - my game over solution.  I keep asking myself what would I want better or more of?  Nothing - just infinite time to re-listen to my vast music collection.
  
 Over the Holidays I'll be visiting a friend with a very nice system - OffRamp 5, PS Audio Direct stream, etc... He lives near Jason, and introduced me to him a few years back.  I'm bringing my entire digital source chain to his house - Music Sever to DAC.  I will carve out the USB DDC Ultra chain to feed his PS Audio DAC to do on the fly comparisons to his i2s feed from the OR5.  To have a listen there in a different setting, another pair of astute ears.  If that goes well I will ask Jason to see If can try the Ultra USB chain feeding the the Rossini vs it's built in USB - now that would be interesting...


----------



## Superdad

yviena said:


> I contacted the one who builds the PSU about bandwidth specs he was asking how he should measure it.
> 
> RF spectrum analyzer or the noise floor, or output impedance against frequency? Or do you just mean noise @ Xmv Sqrt(Hz)?
> 
> What do you recommend?


 

 Your kidding, right?  If the he does not know how to properly measure (or specify the parameters/units of his measurements), that might make his design and quoted figures suspect.  250nV?  Well, I guess the "m" and the "n" are right next to each other on the keyboard.


----------



## Yviena

superdad said:


> Your kidding, right?  If the he does not know how to properly measure (or specify the parameters/units of his measurements), that might make his design and quoted figures suspect.  250nV?  Well, I guess the "m" and the "n" are right next to each other on the keyboard. :etysmile:



Well I've ordered both the meiyan rb2013 linked and this LPS so I figure I see which sounds best when they both arrive.


----------



## Superdad

yviena said:


> Well I've ordered both the meiyan rb2013 linked and this LPS so I figure I see which sounds best when they both arrive.


 

 That's good.  I didn't mean to be so snarky about the quoted figure.  Besides, noise is not even the most important parameter to audio power supply performance.


----------



## Yviena

superdad said:


> That's good.  I didn't mean to be so snarky about the quoted figure.  Besides, noise is not even the most important parameter to audio power supply performance.


 
 Well i asked for him to measure output impedance against frequency it will probably take some days before i get the measurement.


----------



## Superdad

yviena said:


> Well i asked for him to measure output impedance against frequency it will probably take some days before i get the measurement.


 

 More like years than days.  That particular measurement is EXTREMELY hard to do.  Standard test equipment to measure output impedance over frequency does not exist.


----------



## Yviena

I'm currently powering my Dac & Amp on a dedicated circuit, with only the audio gear on it and, the computer/monitor connected to another circuit.
I don't hear any audible ground noise/loop to my ears but would it be better to connect the computer to the same powerstrip anyway?

I actually managed to reduce my smps switchers in the house to only the PC PSU and the router is powered by a ifi, everything else that is connected to the house grid has got ferrites attached to it now.


----------



## kazsud

I purchased this LPS a while ago for my pro3z 216. It made a very noticable difference for the good. Can anyone tell me how much better I can do with another off the shelph LPS?


----------



## rb2013

kazsud said:


> I purchased this LPS a while ago for my pro3z 216. It made a very noticable difference for the good. Can anyone tell me how much better I can do with another off the shelph LPS?


 

 It's important to know what the DC noise level is - that is usually determined by the LDO regulator used.  The lower the noise the better.  Also an R-Core transformer has much better AC noise rejection then the Talema toroidal transformer.
  
 That said  - it is better then powering from the noisy PC USB.


----------



## rb2013

yviena said:


> I'm currently powering my Dac & Amp on a dedicated circuit, with only the audio gear on it and, the computer/monitor connected to another circuit.
> I don't hear any audible ground noise/loop to my ears but would it be better to connect the computer to the same powerstrip anyway?
> 
> I actually managed to reduce my smps switchers in the house to only the PC PSU and the router is powered by a ifi, everything else that is connected to the house grid has got ferrites attached to it now.


 

 Ground loops are different then AC line noise - a loop will generally present itself as a low level constant hum.  AC noise can sometime be audible - think your neighbor using an electric power saw - this can product a varying buzzing sound.  But much AC noise is of high frequency - beyond human hearing - but can effect or modulate with sensitive digital circuits - like femto clocks.  This will present as muddy, harsh, brittle, lacking dynamics (less black background) - all detrimental to top quality sound.
  
 My suggestion keep all switching power supplies and the CPUs on a separate line from DDC and DAC.


----------



## rb2013

Ok the LT3042 brain transplant is complete - and it sounds great!
  
 Here is the original LT1083 (180uv noise) board in the Breeze LPS:

  
 Kept every thing pretty much the same - making this DIY pretty easy.  Hardest part was I had to drill new mounting wholes - always a pain without a drill press.  (Again - not recommending anyone attempt this - WARNING LETHAL VOLTAGE inside - have a professional do this mod for you).
  
 Here it is with the new LT3042 (.8uv noise) board:

  
 Readings on my Kleim Multi-meter - perfect 4.98 VDC cold - 5VDC warm.


 Front LED reads 5.04VDC
  
 I had to fashion a DC connector out of some old computer parts - would have been nice if they had provided a screw type connector like on the AC side.
  
 Note used some 3145RTV on connections, electrical shrink tubing on the DC connections after soldering them.
  
 Cold out of the box - very nice sounding.  Will run in for a 100 or hours then give it a serious listen.
  
 Total cost: $83 for Breeze LPS + $60 for the LT3042 fully assembled board = $143
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161870356771?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/142115498378?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rb2013

Just ordered this board to try out - I have a 12V Rcore to power it:  I really like it's variable voltage settings - wide input voltage range.
  
 LT3045
  
 Ultralow-noise (0.8 µVRMS) low-dropout linear regulators (DC-DC) 
 The LT®3045 is a high performance low dropout linear regulator featuring LTC’s ultralow noise and ultrahigh PSRR architecture for powering noise sensitive applications.
*Features*
 • Wide Input Voltage Range: 1.8V to 20V
 • Output Voltage Range: 0V to 15V
 • Output Current: 500mA
 • Low Dropout Voltage: 260mV
 • Ultralow RMS Noise: 0.8µVRMS (10Hz to 100kHz)
 • Ultralow Spot Noise: 2nV/√Hz at 10kHz
 • Ultrahigh PSRR: 76dB at 1MHz
 • Multi output (PIN Configurable *Vout=ΣOpenPINs*) or Single Resistor Programs Output Voltage (best performance - available by request, please PM )
 • Built-In Fixed Current Limit and Thermal Shutdown
 • PCB size: 25x35mm
 • Operating Temperature Range:–40°C to 125°C

*Package includes*
 1 x Fully completed and tested LT3045 PCB
 1 x 3PIN straight headers with Jumper(ON/OFF)
*BOM (Bill of Materials)*
 LT3045 : IC, Low Noise Power Solution, Linear Technology  – United States
 GRM31CR71E106KA12L x2 : Cap Ceramic 10uF 25V X7R 10% SMD 1206, Murata – Japan
 GRM31MR71E105KA01L x1 : Cap Ceramic 1uF 25V X7R 10% SMD1206, Murata –
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LT3045-Ultralow-noise-0-8-VRMS-LDO-linear-regulators-0V-15V-0-5A-1V-Step-/252719753860?hash=item3ad7456a84:g:aGwAAOSwA3dYdhLA


----------



## slex

Nice to see all LPS here. Anyone powering any LPS with pure sinewave online UPS with better sonic result than directly connected to wall outlet? Anyway does good power cord plays a part for your LPS?


----------



## rb2013

slex said:


> Nice to see all LPS here. Anyone powering any LPS with pure sinewave online UPS with better sonic result than directly connected to wall outlet? Anyway does good power cord plays a part for your LPS?


Good question on the cable. I did try a UPS not good dynamics robbed.

If I had more funds to throw at this I'd get the excellent Cerious Tech Graphene Xtreme power cords. Just to expensive for me right now. Using a pretty good generic silver power cords with niobium plugs.


----------



## Mcsweeneys

rb2013 said:


> Good question on the cable. I did try a UPS not good dynamics robbed.
> 
> If I had more funds to throw at this I'd get the excellent Cerious Tech Graphene Xtreme power cords. Just to expensive for me right now. Using a pretty good generic silver power cords with niobium plugs.




RB, any chance you could provide a link to your generic silver power cord? I'm looking for a cord for my Auralic Aries linear power supply that won't break the bank.


----------



## rb2013

mcsweeneys said:


> RB, any chance you could provide a link to your generic silver power cord? I'm looking for a cord for my Auralic Aries linear power supply that won't break the bank.


 

 I bought a few of these years ago - for like $70 each - they are very good especially for the price.  Don't know if he still sells them or not.
SILVER HIGH BREED Epitome 6AWG Power Cable https://www.audiogon.com/listings/silver-high-breed-epitome-6awg-power-cable-1m-length--5
  
 Also very good for the money
 Shunyata Research Venom 3s power cable:
 https://www.audiogon.com/listings/ac-cables-shunyata-research-venom-3s-power-cable-2017-01-21-power-60098-woodstock-il
  
 Now these don;t compare to the extraordinary Cerious Tech Graphene Extreme - that I wrote much about on the previous XU208 thread.  I had several of the 'Red' version that I bought when he had a promotion on Audiogon - reg $500 - sale $250.  I sold them all except one (wish I could have kept them) which I use on my tube DAC.
 http://www.cerioustechnologies.com
  
 Also very good  - if you can find used. They are usually quite cheap as they are 10 yrs old.  Are the C.P.C.C. power cables (Custom Power Cords Company) - I use a HiCurrent Top Gun on one amp and a Model 11 on my DDC in my office:
 http://www.usedcables.com/category.aspx?mid=6533

 Also the Synergistic Research X2 active Ref power cords:
 http://www.usedcables.com/category.aspx?mid=6573
  
 Other expensive power cords I have had:
 Nordost Valhalla
 Synergistic Research Tesla APEX
  
 But the Cerious G.E are the best I've heard.


----------



## slex

Anyone has any experience with this USB power supply?
http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76

Thinking to power my Singxer F1 from Ifi idefender insertion. Currently using LPS with usb output. Seeing this is battery powered and provide " pure 5V " in the description. Couldnt find any image inside casing though.


----------



## rb2013

slex said:


> Anyone has any experience with this USB power supply?
> http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76
> 
> Thinking to power my Singxer F1 from Ifi idefender insertion. Currently using LPS with usb output. Seeing this is battery powered and provide " pure 5V " in the description. Couldnt find any image inside casing though.


 

 Looks interesting - when I get time I will complete the PART 4 of this power thread series.  And cover LiPo and the new Super Capacitor power supplies.  Batteries have their own issues - some have high levels of noise they produce and virually all have slow rise times.
  
 I have tried this one and it's not great:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/xiaomi-MI-16000mAh-USB-Power-Bank-Battery-Charger-For-Mobile-Phone-/152213745260?hash=item2370a56e6c%3Ag%3AyBgAAOSwRQlXf7Da


----------



## Narayan23

Speaking of supercapacitors, Vinnie Rossi has this interesting Ultracapacitor power supply:   http://www.vinnierossi.com/mini/
  
 For people like me who are power supply illiterate and want to educate themselves further (apart from reading Rob´s threads of course) John Darko explains what Vinnie Rossi is doing in a fashion which is easy to understand :
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/04/vinnie-rossi-lio-review-part-1-ultracapacitor-power/
  
 Another great thread Rob, hats off to you.


----------



## rb2013

narayan23 said:


> Speaking of supercapacitors, Vinnie Rossi has this interesting Ultracapacitor power supply:   http://www.vinnierossi.com/mini/
> 
> For people like me who are power supply illiterate and want to educate themselves further (apart from reading Rob´s threads of course) John Darko explains what Vinnie Rossi is doing in a fashion which is easy to understand :
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks - good link.  These 'Super' or 'Ultra' cap power supplies may be the way of the future.
  
 Uptone LPS-1 looks good as well.  And it's 'only' $400.
  
 Also the AudioByte Hydra ZPM


----------



## sypderman88

Hi,
  
  I am thinking of puchasing Mei Yan R-core 100VA LPS. Could you advise what is the adjustable voltage range say if I go for 7V version ? Possible to adjust from 5V to 9V?
  Thanks.


----------



## ReelDeal

I read the initial pages and see the focus here is on an alternative/upgraded PSU for Recovery, Reclocker and Wyred. Would any of these PSUs work for an Auralic Aries Mini? Which 'off the shelf' units would be comparable or better than the Auralic upgraded PSU - for less than their $299 price?
  
 Thanks,
 Steve


----------



## Narayan23

reeldeal said:


> I read the initial pages and see the focus here is on an alternative/upgraded PSU for Recovery, Reclocker and Wyred. Would any of these PSUs work for an Auralic Aries Mini? Which 'off the shelf' units would be comparable or better than the Auralic upgraded PSU - for less than their $299 price?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


 
 Check this one out:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TeraDak-AURALIC-ARIES-mini-upgrade-linear-power-supply-DC16V-1A/252423691260
  
 I´m not sure if the Auralic PSU has an R-Core transformer or not but look for something that has it, Rob has stated more than once that in his experience  R-Core transformers have much better AC noise rejection than toroidal transformers.


----------



## ReelDeal

Thanks for that. Whatever the Auralic brand PSU has, this is half the price. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## G_T_J

Sorry for the off topic but I thought this is the most appropriate thread I could post my question.
  
 I have a 5V LPS and there's a voltage adjustment screw at the back of the unit which adjusts +/- 10% the output voltage. I suppose the range, whichever side - or +, should be ok and within the tolerance range of my device. My question is in terms of audio performance how does the sound change with a lower or a higher given voltage? What possible difference there can be for eg. between 4.9 and 5.1V ?


----------



## Superdad

g_t_j said:


> Sorry for the off topic but I thought this is the most appropriate thread I could post my question.
> 
> I have a 5V LPS and there's a voltage adjustment screw at the back of the unit which adjusts +/- 10% the output voltage. I suppose the range, whichever side - or +, should be ok and within the tolerance range of my device. My question is in terms of audio performance how does the sound change with a lower or a higher given voltage? What possible difference there can be for eg. between 4.9 and 5.1V ?


 

 Basically, no sonic difference is likely--nor will there be any danger.
  
 What is the device you are powering?
 Whatever it is, it is taking that nominal 5V and regulating it to the voltages that its various circuits actually use.  All LDOs (low dropout linear regulators) need to receive an input voltage a little bit higher than the  output voltage they are regulating to (otherwise they have nothin to regulate).
  
 Your device that is labeled for 5V is likely taking that down to 3.3V, 1.2V and/or 1.1V.   Most all of the drop from nominal 5V gets dissipated as heat.  So you can see that 4.9V still gives its regs plenty of drop, and 5.1V is not so high as to generate a ton more heat for the regulator (likely just heatsinked by its mounting on the PCB).  Heat amount is dependent on the current draw, and volts (of drop) times current drawn (by the chips the regulator is powering) equals watts of excess heat.
 In the end you are talking fractions.
  
 The math goes a little differently if the device you are powering uses switching regulators instead of linear regulators, but no point in walking through that without knowing what you are powering.
  
 Hope that helps a little.
  
 Best,
 --Alex C.


----------



## G_T_J

superdad said:


> Basically, no sonic difference is likely--nor will there be any danger.
> 
> What is the device you are powering?
> Whatever it is, it is taking that nominal 5V and regulating it to the voltages that its various circuits actually use.  All LDOs (low dropout linear regulators) need to receive an input voltage a little bit higher than the  output voltage they are regulating to (otherwise they have nothin to regulate).
> ...


 
 Thanks a  lot for your helpful and informative reply Alex.
  
 Well, I'm powering a Raspberry Pi with a HifiBerry Digi+ Pro board and have soldered a connector onto the second to bypass RPi's voltage regulator. This way both boards are being powered through this 2 pin connector I soldered.
  
 My LPS came with an output ranging from 4.8 to 4.9V and thought about increasing it to 5.0-5.1 if i'm going to get any difference for good


----------



## Superdad

g_t_j said:


> Well, I'm powering a Raspberry Pi with a HifiBerry Digi+ Pro board and have soldered a connector onto the second to bypass RPi's voltage regulator. This way both boards are being powered through this 2 pin connector I soldered.
> 
> My LPS came with an output ranging from 4.8 to 4.9V and thought about increasing it to 5.0-5.1 if i'm going to get any difference for good


 
  
 Well I can't seem to find detailed specs on the Digi+Pro and there does not seem to be ANY voltage regulators on that board.  Heck there is almost nothing on that board!  So perhaps one pin of the Wolfson chip does take 5V directly, in which case ignore my above advise and dial your voltage to 5V.  I'm sure you can play around a little bit to see if you hear a difference, but my advise assumed you were powering some typical box that had its own regs.
  
 Actually, based on your application, what you really want is a ultra low noise PS with the best regulators possible.  Unless your external unit falls into that category you likely want to consider a small board with something like an LT3042 or LT3045.
  
 Have fun and good luck!


----------



## G_T_J

superdad said:


> Well I can't seem to find detailed specs on the Digi+Pro and there does not seem to be ANY voltage regulators on that board.  Heck there is almost nothing on that board!  So perhaps one pin of the Wolfson chip does take 5V directly, in which case ignore my above advise and dial your voltage to 5V.  I'm sure you can play around a little bit to see if you hear a difference, but my advise assumed you were powering some typical box that had its own regs.
> 
> Actually, based on your application, what you really want is a ultra low noise PS with the best regulators possible.  Unless your external unit falls into that category you likely want to consider a small board with something like an LT3042 or LT3045.
> 
> Have fun and good luck!


 
 Thank you very much for all your help Alex!
 My limited knowledge says that the Hifiberry board doesn't feature any regulators because it is built to be powered through the GPIO pins of the RPi.
 That said, the only regulator in the chain is the one of the Raspberry Pi. Feeding the RPI through its micro USB port, power goes through the Pi's regulators and subsequently powers other peripherals either attached on the GPIO pins (Hifiberry boards etc) or on the USB ports of the Pi itself.
  
 The idea of soldering a connector on the Hifiberry board is to bypass any power regulating ''restrictions''.
 Therefore, all your assumptions do seem to be correct as I believe there is no regulator in between this chain of components.
  
 I got one of these LPS's http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142141538526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 and I will try to higher the voltage a notch (0.1-0.2%) as you suggest. Do you believe it's worth trying the opposite as well - lowering it a few decimal units?
  
 So far there is a noticeable difference with this mod and the specific LPS, mostly in the background of playing music which is blacker and quieter.


----------



## gmplus

Chinese 100VA ULPS with R-core arrived to me yesterday 
purchased from https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=84156990983044&productId=32691902812



























GZLOZONE or MEIYAN is the same construction based on Sigma 11 solution
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/a...ns-up-new-options.822160/page-4#post-13020116

Feeds my DAC Mytek Brooklyn. In the first hours work well. The sound changes substantially after next hours, everything is more, resolution, scene...  I think they need more time to break in, maybe after 50 hours I will be able to say more.
He cost me in total $250 (plus shipping, excise, tax) for this you get very good implementation, 
great R-core transformer, metal casing and pretty good electronic components 
- any upgrade: capacitors for replacement Mundorf Mlytic $20 piece


----------



## gmplus

rb2013 said:


> Ordered up a pair of the Mundorf M'Lytic AG (Audio Grade) 10,000uf 63V caps to replace the Nover's.   They'll upgrade the MEIYAN to another level (I'm hoping), already so pleased with the sound quality difference the MEIYAN has made.


Hi, I wonder, did you replace to Mundorf caps ? If yes, you noted any changes ?


----------



## JDUBS

rb2013 said:


> Ok the LT3042 brain transplant is complete - and it sounds great!
> 
> Here is the original LT1083 (180uv noise) board in the Breeze LPS:
> 
> ...




Any recommendations for a similar LPS for use with that LT3042 board?  I want to do something similar and I don't think that Breeze LPS is available anymore.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## drez

These IC based regulators aren't that great.  They might work we as an LDO but AFAIK are soundly beaten by aomething like Sjostrom regulator, Jung Superreg, Salas Reflektor.  The specs you see are when they are used as an LDO.  When they are used in conjunction with a transistor to boost the output the performance is not the same.  A lot of the Chinese boards aren't even designed properly.

My advice: get one of Sjostrom's regulators built and put properly sized trnasformer, rectifier and filter cap behind it.  PSU designer 2 should help.

As a caveat - I don't really know anything about PSU design.  I'm just passing on what I've picked up from others.


----------



## JDUBS

"aren't that great" in what way?  I mean, the noise level of the ic-based solutions is pretty ridiculously good.

-Jim


----------



## drez

IIRC: Better noise rejection, lower inherent noise, lower impedance, subjectively people report better sound quality.  I don't trust random chinese LDO/transistor circuit design either.  At least two I have read reports of incorrect design.  Lots of them don't even follow datasheet.


----------



## dragon1952

So are these current offerings on Ebay labeled as Zero Zone (like the one a few posts up) legit or are they in some way compromised from the ones you are referring to as Meiyan?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-100V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## dragon1952

....and BTW, did anyone see (or care) where HDPlex is coming out with a new, upgraded version of their 200W LPS?
https://www.hdplex.com/hdplex-fanless-200w-linear-power-supply-for-pc-audio-and-ce-device.html

Just wondering if this would change the OP's opinion of this LPS. Of course it's about $100 more.


----------



## occamsrazor

dragon1952 said:


> ....and BTW, did anyone see (or care) where HDPlex is coming out with a new, upgraded version of their 200W LPS?
> https://www.hdplex.com/hdplex-fanless-200w-linear-power-supply-for-pc-audio-and-ce-device.html
> 
> Just wondering if this would change the OP's opinion of this LPS. Of course it's about $100 more.



What exactly is new about this version? I'm unclear....


----------



## dragon1952

I can't get the link to point to the right page but if you go to the link I provided and click on 'Buy Now' it will go there. Basically it says, "New Version of HDPLEX 200W Linear PSU will be available in May. 8pcs of Linear Technology LT3045 Chip will be used for two adjustable rail. More details coming soon for this major upgrade..."


----------



## gmplus

dragon1952 said:


> So are these current offerings on Ebay labeled as Zero Zone (like the one a few posts up) legit or are they in some way compromised from the ones you are referring to as Meiyan?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-100VA-19V-4-2A-Low-Noise-R-core-DC-LPS-Linear-Power-Supply-display/222119517840?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


 Is the same construction, by the way is very good for such a price, but price is not a good exponent in the matter



dragon1952 said:


> ....and BTW, did anyone see (or care) where HDPlex is coming out with a new, upgraded version of their 200W LPS?
> https://www.hdplex.com/hdplex-fanless-200w-linear-power-supply-for-pc-audio-and-ce-device.html
> 
> Just wondering if this would change the OP's opinion of this LPS. Of course it's about $100 more.



Will see, meanwhile the current version is worse - very high DC noise


----------



## sq225917

There's been a lot of recent entrants into this space, some PSU's some just bare boards.

One thing to consider with the LT3045 based supplies is that noise is influenced by the voltage drop and the current delivery. The best case numbers you see for 0.4uV noise is unlikely to be achieved unless you're dropping a couple of volts and only drawing 200-300mA per device. That said you can run the LT3045 in parallel and run the boards in series for better figures.

I own one of Stammheins  MSHPULN 3 amp supplies for my Brooklyn (https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mpaudio-net?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)

I'm just waiting for Alexey to get the cases in for his multi-board multi device PSU then I'll be trying one of his new 3x LT3045 psus from ldovr.com 

I'll get the scope on it when it lands.


----------



## bequietjk (Dec 28, 2019)

Alright guys.  Bumping an old thread in hopes of getting some tips on how to make this work.

So I have my MEIYAN LPS here and it's set for 5V, and when I contacted the seller about it being adjustable they mentioned that it is only FINE tunable around 5V.  So, not advised to go much higher or lower than 5V.

When I asked them about how I can adjust it to say, 9V or even 12V, they recommended that I replace the constant current diode, the zener diode and the transformer.  Now, I am definitely up for this task but I do not know which diodes to buy and what transformer will work with this.  Was hoping somebody out there more technically inclined and with more experience can chime in and give me some tips with some guidance.  I have emailed the ebay seller about what they will recommend but I don't think they'll give me the answer that I'm looking for.  I'm sure they'll recommend purchasing a whole new LPS haha.

Here's the MEIYAN.


----------



## johnjen

If I were to hazard a guess, that zener diode (labeled UA) would be the one to change.

But I'd ask for specifics as to which components to change, and with what.
And since we don't have a schematic as a backup, asking for detailed specifics is 'advisable'.

And also know that you'll most likely be killing, as in dead'r than a door knob, your warranty, when you perform this kind of surgery.

JJ


----------



## bequietjk

Thank you, @johnjen Thankfully the seller got to me super fast and ended up with this message:

"
*You need to use a 9V2 constant current tube. Replace the 6.8K resistor on the circuit (6K8 to 5K). The transformer needs to be replaced with a 28V output transformer. The primary output voltage must be greater than the target value (> 24V). The LED of the push button switch must be open. Or connect a 15K resistor. The withstand voltage of the switch's LED lamp is <12V.
Thank you!* "

Which transformer?  28V.  Check.
Diode?  No diode is mentioned.
Constant current tube?  9V2.  Check.

One issue I see is there is no 6.8k or 6K8 resistor that I can see here on the circuit.  Maybe I need to bust out my DMM, but even still I'm not sure which little bit to check. 

Wiring up the transformer should be simple as long as I copy the same layout as the current one.

Thanks for the help and tips!  Someday I'd love to build a power supply of my own, and I guess you could say I'm working up to that from a different direction, via trial and error.


----------



## johnjen

Since there are only 6 resistors showing on the board it should be 'easy' to find it.

And my guess is that 9v2 is the zener, but I'd send them another e-mail to verify and get a 'real' part number, not just a part specification.
And don't forget the 15KΩ LED load resistor, that is if you want it to continue to work.

JJ


----------



## xxxoggoxxx (Mar 3, 2020)

@ rb2013:

I recently bought a Keces P3 to feed my WLAN-router and an attached portable HDD @12v each. As the P3 gets extremely hot, I am thinking of exchanging the P3 with either 2 Meiyans, (or is there a Meiyan that can feed two units?) or with the  following PSU that I found on AliExpress and can be ordered @12v/12V:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32657012633.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.16.38e0750a8PGeIX

My questions: Does the S120 PSU look any good to you? Would you rather prefer two Meiyans to one dual PSU?

I'm considering that two single units need two extra (high quality) power cords and an extra power strip, which might double the price.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## dinus777

Hello,

I'm thinking of buying LPS for MacMini. I'll be using Uptone MMK.  Can you recommend either ZeroZone/Meyan( https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131867485038 )  , or TeraDak DC-100W( https://www.teradak.com/products/75.html). Thanks!


----------



## Narayan23

xxxoggoxxx said:


> @ rb2013:
> 
> I recently bought a Keces P3 to feed my WLAN-router and an attached portable HDD @12v each. As the P3 gets extremely hot, I am thinking of exchanging the P3 with either 2 Meiyans, (or is there a Meiyan that can feed two units?) or with the  following PSU that I found on AliExpress and can be ordered @12v/12V:
> 
> ...



Just a heads up, rb2013 left a long time ago, his last post is from January 2017.


----------



## smodtactical

Any thoughts on a good affordable linear PSU for rpi4 and possibly mv89 external clock box?


----------



## MLGrado

finally yesterday after sitting on the parts for 6 months, I installed the Uptone Audio MMK Linear Power Supply mod to my Mac Mini 2014.

Instructions are not to my brain anyway intuitive and can be confusing along with using the ifixit 'tear down' and 'repair' guides.  I managed to only do one thing 'wrong' and that was completely remove the broadband/wireless card.  It took a frustrating HOUR to reattach all three tiny tiny coaxial cables.  But I managed and did the install perfectly on first try, total novice at mac servicing, figuring out the tricky stuff practically on my own.  

Pretty proud and am floored by the increase in sound quality.  Blacker backgrounds, more fine detail, more natural sounding with less ear fatigue, long listening sessions now with familiar material that once sounded a bit bright or edgy, now sound about perfect.  

I used a 12v ZERO-ZONE LPS that I saw excellent test for.  It is so HUGE compared to the Mac Mini, so its kind-of 'Frankenstein's Monster' comical haha.  

But, I could not be more satisfied considering how little this upgrade cost going with the ZERO-ZONE over the more expensive supplies.  I am still listening.  5 hour plus session and I am still pulling my jaw off floor.


----------

